# paint horse conformation(barrel horse??)



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i think i am going to but this gelding to use as a barrel horse, i was just wondering what you all thought about his conformation, sorry i know the pics are not perfect for conformation but they are all i have right now. he is a 7 year old paint.(he has blue eyes!  )


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not too bad really. Love his markings.
His back looks a little long in these pictures but other than that i can't pick out anything major (other than he could so with more muscling). Pics are kinda small tho.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

k there i think the pictures are better now. sorry about that


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He has alot of slope to his front hooves that could be fixed with corrective trimming but other than that, like i said with a little more muscle i think he'll be a sharp looking fella! I'd buy him (hypothetically speaking lol. Don't have the room for another one right now!)


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

haha thank you! haha i had to sell one of my mares to get this guy haha, well i have not bought him yet but i am going to  i just love his color and yes i notices his hooves too, we will try and get that cleaned up when he is here.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a nice looking horse. Though his back seems a bit long and he is a little bit straight through his croup, I love his shoulder angle and his back legs are awesome.

His front pasterns look a little funky but I bet that will clear up when you get his feet worked on. His legs seem to be nice and straight.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

does he have a long back do you think?? and from just looking at his confo do oyu think he could make an alright barrel horse??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not _that_ long, just a bit longer than ideal. I'm sure that he would make a very nice barrel horse with the proper training. Of course, that is providing that he has the speed and heart to do it well.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

is it going to effact his performace though?? like not just barrels but like if i were to use him for reining with like slide stops and stuff?? it doesnt look weak though does it??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, not weak. It might make it harder for him to really collect up and reach far up underneath with his hind feet, but that just means that it will take more work than a short backed horse. It will likely be a bit harder, but not impossible.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I keep looking at his front left foot. Is he very long in the toes and are his heels rolled under? It almost looks that way. Even his hind toes look a bit long and hoove a bit low angled. How are his feet? Has he ever foundered? No foot no horse.. 

The rest not bad at all. Good bone and correct hind leg. A bit long in the back which may make it harder for him to pull himself together on the turns. 

Barrel racing is a study in collection and extensions at speed with turns. He may be a bit but high and long to do this and make huge times. Not sure what level you plan to compete at.

All that said, some horses conformation is ill suited to the job at hand and they still excel because they love the job. John Henry (small and crooked), Exterminator (crooked and long backed), Sea Biscuit and the list goes on. Of course the % is low, but it is worth mentioning.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He's really not built for speed and fast turns. With his gaskin/stifle behind, he's not going to have a whole lot of drive from back there. He also needs considerable farriery intervention to correct his hoof angles. He's really not a bad horse overall; pretty cute, actually. But I certainly don't see him being a highly competitive barrel horse or reiner, either. He's too long, lean, and range--not compact and muscular at all.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i did notice his feet and we would fix what we can, i dont know if he has foundered i have not went to see him yet i am going on the 20th so i will find out more about him then. and i am not looking for a really competitive horse my barrel horse now is a 14.2 h morgan with an overly long neck and back. she is fast though and loves it so we do not too bad concidering her conformation with about an 18 seconed run or around there, i would just like to do a little better then what she can give me. and actually he is wither high not but high. and he is lacking alot of muscle he has not bin ridden or anything in two years. and i dont plan on riding him this year any ways, i will wait till next year when he has got the pattern down pat and he knows what he is doing.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Leaner limbs, well sloped longer pasterns with matching sloped shoulder blade, back OK, hind quarters leaner, slightly longer body type. Even girth depth. Appears as more of an english type, not really built for high intensity barrels so keep an eye on pasterns, joints, limbs etc. Good luck.


----------

